# "Assiniboine Park" Dome Obs on VIA's Ocean



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 17, 2011)

Here’s “Assiniboine Park” bringing up the markers on VIA #15 the w/b Ocean at Truro, NS this afternoon, July 17, 2011.

















6425 F40

6436 F40

7009 Baggage

7220 Coach

7108 Coach

7227 Coach

7312 Coach Lounge/Service Car

7402 Diner

7308 Sleeper Lounge/Service Car

7517 Sleeper

7520 Sleeper

7507 Sleeper

7506 Sleeper

7513 Sleeper

7504 Sleeper

7516 Sleeper

7602 Transition Car

Assiniboine Park Dome/Sleeper/Observation

Train was an hour and a half into its 840 mile overnight run to Montreal.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 18, 2011)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Here's "Assiniboine Park" bringing up the markers on VIA #15 the w/b Ocean at Truro, NS this afternoon, July 17, 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pix! Nice to see the OBS on the end!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 18, 2011)

:hi: As usal Great pics!  If our cousins to the North can do this we should be ashamed we don't have our Land Cruise Trains (ie CS/CZ/EB/SWC/SSL/Cardinal) running with some Heritage Equipment! As folks say, don't put off riding these Jewels, they won't last forever! :excl: :excl: :excl:


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 19, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> If our cousins to the North can do this we should be ashamed we don't have our Land Cruise Trains (ie CS/CZ/EB/SWC/SSL/Cardinal) running with some Heritage Equipment! As folks say, don't put off riding these Jewels, they won't last forever!


Summer and Fall.....the best times to ride the Ocean.....The “Park” Dome Obs + the modern, smooth riding Renaissance equipment.

I much prefer the Rens to the “Heritage” Budd equipment. It is 55+ years old and although some cars are receiving a cosmetic upgrade to finishes/upholstery etc, it's been 20 years since a major rebuilding of the mechanical and electrical systems.

It would be nice for Amtrak to have a few pieces of restored Heritage equipment such as Domes or Observations to add as “Signature” cars to some of the long distance trains as VIA does with a Park Car.....but don’t replace a Superliner with an all Heritage consist!


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 19, 2011)

NS VIA Fan said:


> It would be nice for Amtrak to have a few pieces of restored Heritage equipment such as Domes or Observations to add as "Signature" cars to some of the long distance trains as VIA does with a Park Car.....but don't replace a Superliner with an all Heritage consist!




They do - they have the PPC cars on The Coast Starlight and a great dome car that comes east for the leaf season on various routes.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 19, 2011)

MrFSS said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice for Amtrak to have a few pieces of restored Heritage equipment such as Domes or Observations to add as "Signature" cars to some of the long distance trains as VIA does with a Park Car.....but don't replace a Superliner with an all Heritage consist!
> ...


But you'd have to agree, with the plethora of equipment available for lease, IF Amtrak wanted to do more, they could do MUCH, MUCH more, even JUST in the fall, for the leaf peepers, several runs could warrant their own dome(s).

I'm not talking 20-30 cars under lease, that would get into a mechanical/main nightmare, I'm talking 5-10 X the system. Perfectly doable for a short duration.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 20, 2011)

MrFSS said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice for Amtrak to have a few pieces of restored Heritage equipment such as Domes or Observations to add as "Signature" cars to some of the long distance trains as VIA does with a Park Car.....but don't replace a Superliner with an all Heritage consist!
> ...


Although I have not ridden the PPC as of yet it doesn't look much like the domes and observation cars VIA uses. The great dome is closer but it's only one car and when paired with Superliner equipment I'm guessing it somewhat negates the dome view. Where does the great dome go when it's not leaf season?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 20, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > NS VIA Fan said:
> ...


Chris: Our very own Whooz, who thinks the Dome is his own personal car, makes sure that it runs on the Surfliners in Southern California when it isnt being used back East on the Cardinal and the Adirondack during Leaf Peeper Season!

I got to ride it last year between Santa Barbara and San Diego on a Surfliner! :wub:


----------

